# Tommyknockers Live Videos



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's a link to my "MySpace" site. If you click the "videos" link you can see a couple of rough live clips from our 2006 Summer Bash.

They were shot with a crappy little digital camera that also does video, but the audio is pretty bad.

Still....


http://www.myspace.com/wwwmyspacecomtommyknockers


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Excellent, great job on "Bloody Well Right" :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Excellent, great job on "Bloody Well Right" :food-smiley-004:



Well thanks.

Like I said, the audio's pretty rough, but it sure is nice having a good keyboard player.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

sounds good to me, post some moreevilGuitar:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Screem.


There are five clips up there now from two different gigs.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I saw them over there.

It was just as good.

Rocking band Mike:bow:


----------

